# Safe to give a 9wk old a 6in ham bone?



## Ironside (Nov 7, 2011)

My 9wk old puppy, Churchhill, has been chewing on all his toys AWFUL hard. All he had was stuffed animals that made noises or squeaked when ya squeezed em. So I thought that he might need something hard to chew on for his teeth?

I picked up a 6inch cooked ham bone from Atwoods down the street, and he seems to LOVE it. He hasn't put it down since I gave it to him last night.

Is it okay for his teeth though? I thought it might help him teethe and all, but I could be wrong of course. ^^'


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I gave Shadow a ham bone that had been boiled with ham and beans and she had diarrhea the next day so bad that it made her cry in agony.
Maybe it's different if it's baked.

I think it may have broken into little splinters so I would never do it again. Cooked chicken bones either.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope. If it's cooked it can splinter, either in his mouth or in his esophagus. If it's raw, dogs shouldn't eat raw pork. I'd give him a raw beef marrow bone or an antler. Or a bully stick.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Cooked bones are not safe. They could splinter.

A raw meaty bone would be a lot safer for him.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> If it's raw, dogs shouldn't eat raw pork.


There is nothing wrong with dogs eating raw pork. Mine do it nearly every day.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> There is nothing wrong with dogs eating raw pork. Mine do it nearly every day.


Raw and undercooked pork can contain parasites and give them worms I thought?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

raw pork and other raw meats are fine for dogs.. bear meat however, not good for dogs or people..

i would not do cooked bones either, as like others said they will splinter.
raw bones are softer and dont splinter.

if you do a marrow bone (raw) scoop out all the marrow to prevent the runs.. to much marrow = squirts really badly lol


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Raw and undercooked pork can contain parasites and give them worms I thought?


Raw pork is fine is a big part of Molly's diet (pork ribs, chops, ground, feet....) Never any cooked bones too dangerous!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't give him the ham bone. My GSD had a very bad experience with a cooked ham bone. He could barely pass it and the vet thought that he was going to need surgery. He screamed horribly for 2 days every time he pooped and had to push pieces of that bone out. I will NEVER give my dogs a cooked ham bone again.


----------

